# Nice Photography Site



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Posting the link to a really nice photography site:

http://www.fabioghidini.it/

Some sample shots:


















Non-aquatic:



















Enjoy.

Carlos


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

=









Am I the only one?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Carlos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

WoW, This guppy is just GREAT.

Sudi :smile:


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

LOL John! You ain't the only one!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Excellent link! Thanks!


----------

